# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Top 5 Homemade Wood Sealer Recipes

## Mazay

My favorite Wood Polish & Sealant recipes




How do you make homemade wood sealer?

----------

Inner (Aug 8, 2021),

johncg (Aug 3, 2021),

Jon (Aug 5, 2021),

Moldyjim (Aug 3, 2021),

NortonDommi (Aug 3, 2021),

Slim-123 (Aug 3, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

I thin raw Linseed oil with natural Turpentine,(as opposed to mineral Turpentine), and apply warm to gun-stocks until they want no more then a month or two later apply some more coats but this time with some Beeswax added. Seems to last a very long time, I can still steam out dings if wanted and is easy to upkeep.
A mix of Natural Turpentine, Neatsfoot oil, Lanolin and Beeswax has worked well for rejuvenating and conditioning leather after washing with saddle soap.

----------

Mazay (Aug 16, 2021),

Moby Duck (Aug 7, 2021)

----------


## DIYSwede

*"The Cheapskate's Mahogany"* for staining & sealing plywood etc: 1/3 of each: Pine tar, Natural turpentine and boiled linseed oil.

*Tin Cloth - Works for wood too*: 24 % of weight Beeswax (could be subbed by Petroleum Wax if you're *REAL* cheap), 75 % linseed oil.
Takes weeks to set/ cure/ harden - meanwhile giving off that familiar, homey smell...

The homebrewed version from this rant: Cheap leather conditioner and personal rant (-You've been warned!)

Works for *conditioning wood, leather and just about any organic textile fiber,* YMMV:
CONCLUSION and Recipe:
1) Melt *55% (of weight) of beeswax* - (use a water bath if you're chicken!)
2) Add *45% (of weight) ATF* - cheapest is best, Dex II will do, NO synthetic stuff.
3) Heat only 'til dissolved & mixed.
4) Pour into plastic container (with preferably tapered sides) and let cool.
5) Shake the "pink soap" out - apply by scrubbing it into leather - let melt and soak in by hairdryer or in the sun.

These guys cram this (_"using the finest ingredients nature can provide, derived from trees, plants, and insects"_) 
*(Like ATF - huh?)* product out @ 110 USD/ gal: https://skidmores.com/our-guarantee/
PS: On Amazon you could read their "product testimonials", where all the idiots swearing by its good properties after being ripped off!



Cheers, Johan

_Compulsive DIYer, Swedish Cheapskate and on constant "Bull54it Alert"_

----------

HobieDave (Aug 4, 2021),

Inner (Aug 8, 2021),

Mazay (Aug 16, 2021),

Moby Duck (Aug 7, 2021),

NortonDommi (Aug 7, 2021)

----------


## Moby Duck

Mazay - Raw or Boiled linseed oil in these wood finish recipes please?

----------

silverback prime (Aug 9, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

Tin Cloth - Works for wood too: 24 % of weight Beeswax (could be subbed by Petroleum Wax if you're REAL cheap), 75 % linseed oil.
Reminds me I need a new pair of Tin Pants. A little japan drier speeds things up and some Grape oil adds flexibility.

Here's another to go with the Tin Pants, rubber from cut-up old inner tubes dissolved in Kerosene in a water bath makes a permanent waterproofing for work boots. Add rubber until no more will dissolve. Remove from heat and add some enamel thinner, stir and keep in a sealed can. This works but will ruin a pot and doesn't look nice plus takes about two weeks to dry.

I have some old recipe books going back to the mid 18th century. Interesting reading but I don't know what half the ingredients are!

----------

Mazay (Aug 16, 2021)

----------


## Mazay

> Mazay - Raw or Boiled linseed oil in these wood finish recipes please?



it's a raw linseed oil

----------

Moby Duck (Aug 17, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Mazay! We've added your Wood Sealer Recipes to our Woodworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Mazay's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Wood Sealer Recipes
 by Mazay

tags:
seal, wood

----------

